# text-margin



## Tim C. (6. Januar 2002)

moinsn.
hab da son prob ich will nen text. ganz oben links inner ecke haben. also ohne diesen standart cm abstand. hab schon mit margin-left und margin-bottom probiert haber mag net so richitg 

plz help


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Januar 2002)

hi,
meinst du sowas?

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">

funzed das nicht?


----------



## Tim C. (6. Januar 2002)

doch thx das geht nu, hatte wohl irgendwie versucht die margin befehle von css in html einfach so rein zu klöppen, dass konnte ja nicht klappen


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Januar 2002)

hio,
naja in css wäre es halt

body{margin-bottom:0px;margin-left:0px;margin-right:0px;margin-top:0px;}

naja habs einfach body genannt.. is ja vordefinierter dings  aber so der rest halt..


----------

